# what's your new equipment for 2018



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

So far i have bought a john deere x370;core areator; chapin 20 volt sprayer; lawn roller; dethatcher; hose end sprayer; spreader' 2 new sprinklers; new hose; 2 way valves; walk behind edger. Can anybody loan me $10.00 till payday.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Not much so far. Hundred foot Craftsman rubber hose. I think that's it. Now, what do I want....that's another story :thumbup:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Jacobsen Greensking 526a (technically late-2017)
Lesco 80lb commercial push spreader
Gregson-Clark Spreadermate 9gal 80" boom sprayer
R&R 36" leveling rake


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Swardman with verticutter and scarifier cartridges, ego string trimmer/edger, RR landscape blade.

Not equipment, but PGR for first time, going to get some Humic Acid going as well.

Edit: also got an Eley reel with 100 foot hose, quick connectors and spray handles.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Chapin 20v sprayer, Underhill PelletPro wetting agent gun. Hoping to swing a landscape blade later this summer.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

This is my first year going all out

McLane 17" reel mower
Reel roller for McLane
Chapin pro series backpack sprayer
DFW Wand
Hose end sprayer from TSC
Redid above ground sprinkler system(mp3000 nozzles)

Chemicals
Celcius
Certainty
Glyphosate
Panterra

This is what I can remember getting. There are still more pieces of equipment that I am planning on. Probably my next big purchase is the landscape blade.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

I bought a new Cub Cadet SC 100HW walk-behind mower.
Traded my Ridgid impact wrench for a Echo 255ln blower
Traded my Ryobi cordless drill for a Homelite Electric chainsaw
Bought a Chapin pump Sprayer
Bought some Rubber Boots
Bought some Self propelled front wheels and a blade for my Craftsman mower.
Bought some Echo Ear Muffs
Bought a Scott's Broadcast Spreader w/ Edgeguard
Scored Free 2 x 2 Gallon Roundup Pump Sprayers.
Scored Free a Black and Decker Electric Edger.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

I went broke just reading these posts :lol:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Had this sitting on the front porch when I got home. Really aggravated because I can't assemble it completely due to a faulty rivet on the inside. :evil: 
However, I called them because the times when I was window shopping on their website, I'd add a reel to my cart, and the 4-piece quick connect kit would show up, along with free shipping. It didn't when I placed my order, so I called the next day, and they sent me one. So, I'm not that bent, unlike the rivet.

Also got 2 of the Garden Hose 2 way-shutoff valves, and the Professional Spray Nozzle Set. Looking forward to putting that to use.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

So far:

20V Chapin backpack sprayer
Toro 1000 Greensmaster


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks sam23 i forgot that i need a pair of rubber boots, forgot to mention the 25 bales of peat moss and the 45lbs. of elite kbg. When will it all end.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

New Toys (new to me):

Husqvarna SD22 Seeder / Detatcher with Delta Blades
Bought this from a local rental company a few weeks ago - In excellent condition and I sharpened the blades.





Toro Greensmaster 1000
Found this over the weekend on FB Marketplace - Ended up picking it up for $550! It is mint - Not even a spec of rust on the reel or bedknife. Going to service the motor (oil, plug, filters) and give it a backlap. Might try and get a clip kit for it too, but I'll see how it cuts first. (Picture is from seller - Not my yard!)



Next up I think is a Chapin 20V push sprayer with boom conversion.

Also eyeing more attachements for my Stihl Kombi.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Swardman 10 blade reel with verticut and scarifier cartridge 
Landscape blade
Level Rake
Extra 6 blade reel cartridge 
Extra 10 blade reel cartridge (ran a cover over and bent the one on the mower)


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Honda HRR216vka lawn mower (used from a buddy's dad)
Echo PAS 225 trimmer
Chapin 20v backpack sprayer


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Scored Free from craigslist
2 X 2 gallon Roundup pump sprayers


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

I just ordered the Chapin 24v backpack sprayer.

I would like to thank the guy who pointed out that Menard's has it for $150 but I can't find his post. They have a rebate that brings it down to $133.49. I jumped.

My Jacto XP416 is the pits. I bought it last year, used it twice. I paid $87.95 for it and will kick it to the curb.

The dfw_pilot wand is wonderful, though! That I will keep!


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Ral1121 said:


> This is my first year going all out


Boy, are YOU going to have some fun or what?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I plead the fifth


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

J_nick said:


> I plead the fifth


"I have no recollection of that, Senator."


----------



## dwells97 (Apr 18, 2018)

20v Chapin backpack sprayer
Will be deciding on reel mower soon to purchase


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

20V Chapin sprayer here too. That'll probably be all the equipment for me this year. Unless a 2nd set of blades count... ?


----------



## MatthewinGA (May 21, 2018)

Killsocket said:


> Honda HRR216vka lawn mower (used from a buddy's dad)
> Echo PAS 225 trimmer
> Chapin 20v backpack sprayer


I love my Honda !


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

chrismar said:


> 20V Chapin sprayer here too. That'll probably be all the equipment for me this year. Unless a 2nd set of blades count... ?


Yep! Blades count only if... you know how to sharpen the first one.

I only say this because my friends at TLF have taught me how easy it is. This place is really an inspiration for guys like me who want to up their lawn game.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

BXMurphy said:


> chrismar said:
> 
> 
> > 20V Chapin sprayer here too. That'll probably be all the equipment for me this year. Unless a 2nd set of blades count... ?
> ...


Of course! That's why I'm getting a 2nd set, so I don't have to take em off, sharpen and put back on all at once.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

chrismar said:


> Of course! That's why I'm getting a 2nd set, so I don't have to take em off, sharpen and put back on all at once.


That's the way to go, brother! I did the same thing... that's what makes this hobby so much fun. Best wishes!


----------



## tlfal (Apr 24, 2018)

I went a bit crazy this year 

Sold off all my old stuff which was a combo of corded tools and crappy battery powered stuff.
Went with Ego
backpack blower 
mutli head with edger attachment and string trimmer converted to landscape blade
21" hedge trimmer 
21" self propelled mower.
2 Gallon Sprayer Plus battery sprayer.
N-Ext products - getting my lawn in shape this season.


----------



## Flying Aces (Jun 7, 2017)

Just ordered a Earthway 2050P spreader from Zoro. Pretty excited to drop kick my scotts mini spreader to the curb.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Early Father's Day gifts
Eley Spray Nozzle and 2-wheeled Eley hose reel. *swoon* :bandit:


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Early Father's Day gifts
> Eley Spray Nozzle and 2-wheeled Eley hose reel. *swoon* :bandit:


Sweet!!!


----------



## diy_darryl (May 15, 2018)

Mulching Kit for my 42" Toro, 20V Chapin Backpack Sprayer, FC96 Stihl Edger and hopefully next week a Lesco 80# Spreader.

After that who knows, just starting to try to take better care of my lawn instead of just mowing 'green stuff'.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Darryl how do you like the fc 96? Considering buying that or a walk behind edger. thanks.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Picked up a proplugger which arrived yesterday. I am hoping to give it a shot in a couple of areas and also use it for soil samples.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Scored for Free today a Black and Decker Edger!!


----------



## diy_darryl (May 15, 2018)

iowa jim said:


> Darryl how do you like the fc 96? Considering buying that or a walk behind edger. thanks.


Well, I haven't edged for years but of course had to try it out as soon as I got home on my 5500 sq ft of driveway. 
I really like the straight stick instead of curved as I really felt in control of it. As my driveway had never been edged it needed some power to dig in good and the 96 grunted a bit but never ran short of hp. I could see where the homeowner version 56 might struggle possibly. 
I kicked around the KOMBI a bit but am happy with my FS80 trimmer and BG86 blower and not too many other attachments I see myself using. 
It was hard to spend that much on a dedicated edger but I am a tool junkie and would have regretted a lesser machine in the long run. 
I can't compare to a walk behind edger but this seems more maneuverable.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## elm34 (May 10, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


>


How do you fit that in your garage. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

You might need to buy another gas can to fill it. :lol:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

LOL, lots!


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

You guys are to funny!


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Upgraded a few things so far. Replaced my Troy Bilt 4cycle Trimmer and attachments with an Echo straight shaft trimmer, Echo stick edger, and Echo handheld blower. Replaced my Scott's spreader with an Earthway 50lbs spreader. Bought a drag mat and landscaping rake for leveling and a 1 gallon solo pump sprayer for a dedicated glyphosate sprayer. Also bought T-nex, AFS, and Sedge-hammer. Made a few sprinklers out of gear drives, PVC pipes, and quick connect fittings cause all my impacts didn't work this year for some reason.


----------



## diy_darryl (May 15, 2018)

Went to my local siteone and got a Lesco 80# spreader to add to my other items this year.

They talked me into 3 bags of Lesco Lockup Extra 2 for my 1 acre yard. My yard has had NOTHING done to it yet, just trying to get started taking better care of it.

Is this a good start? Was and maybe still will spray but they suggested this and I have to take their word right now as I know NOTHING!


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

That will be a good start. It will knock back the broadleaf weeds and give the grass a feeding. (18-0-8 with broad leaf control)


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Just got this in today to add to my list of equipment bought.

B&G sprayer



Going to do my own pest control. Now just waiting on my chemicals


----------

